# Good Friday



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, and if you guys have any question just please ask me I will definitely answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks for posting.

can you post (or message) the website for this email subscription?
thanks


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

The website is www.sportsmensdevotional.com and on there you can subscribe to get the daily devitonal sent to your e-mail address (for free of course). Thanks for asking,
Clint


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good work on posting all of the information. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

:clap:

Thank you very much for posting. I think all to often we forget what Easter is really about. What an awesome thing to think that one man died so that we could live. I don't believe that we would have the strength to endure the suffering and pain so that someone else could live and not try to defend ourselves. As the devotional said, I would try everything I could to do to save myself from persecution. What an awesome sacrifice.

Hope everyone has a great Easter holiday


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> :clap:
> 
> Thank you very much for posting. I think all to often we forget what Easter is really about. What an awesome thing to think that one man died so that we could live. I don't believe that we would have the strength to endure the suffering and pain so that someone else could live and not try to defend ourselves. As the devotional said, I would try everything I could to do to save myself from persecution. What an awesome sacrifice.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Easter holiday


So in what you said there, have you accepted Jesus Christ as your savior and you know without a doubt that if you died this instant, you would go to Heaven?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> So in what you said there, have you accepted Jesus Christ as your savior and you know without a doubt that if you died this instant, you would go to Heaven?


Yes I do.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> So in what you said there, have you accepted Jesus Christ as your savior and you know without a doubt that if you died this instant, you would go to Heaven?


Good thread...I know if i were to die right now though id probably go the opposite direction.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!! Too many people forget what Easter is all about, they get caught up in the candy eggs and the easter bunny, they don't even know the real meaning anymore!! Thank you Jesus for what you did!! Without you we would be nothing!!!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great post Ignition!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Good thread...I know if i were to die right now though id probably go the opposite direction.


Well, you wouldn't like that would you? You definitely don't have to go there if when you die but you need to make the choice now because when you die it will be too late. Hell is a horrible place, a place of pain and suffering and eternal separation from God and according to the Bible it is an eternal place of pain, misery, suffering, separation from everything and everyone that means the most to you and most of all, eternal separation from God. You have the choice to go to Heaven. All you need to do is honestly pray to God and it doesn't have to be fancy or anything, but honestly pray to God and say that you believe in Him and His Son and that Jesus died for you and that you believe all the things that He has done and ask Jesus into your heart. Bt, you have to do it honestly, if you aren't honest and your just saying things without meaning it then it isn't so. "The wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord." And know that god loves you so much, " for God so loved the world, that He gave His one and only Son, that whoever believes in Him, should not perish, but have eternal life!" And as I said God loves you no matter what, and when Jesus died on the cross he payed your debt of sin so if you accept Him into your heart you debt is payed, you sins are forgiven, the ones you have done and the ones you will do in the future. It is like a gift,it's no good unless you take it, if ytou accept it, just like a new bow, it ain't no good if you don't take it. God loves you lie I said and as he says again in the Bible, " for I am peursuaded that neither death nor life nor principalities, not things present nor things to come, nor height nor depth nor any other created thing, shall be able to separate us from the love of God which is IN CHRIST JESUS OUR LORD. God loves you and he doen't want any of us to go to Hell when we die, that's why Jesus came, the only son of God that was and is perfect and blameless in all, died for everyone and rose from the dead on the third day of his death, which is Easter Sunday. I hope that you truly believe in what God and His Son did for you and that you too, will pray the prayer like I did in 2003 when I knew, I needed a savior, and that savior was and is Jesus Christ. And I was changes, I was born again as it says in the Bible, a new creation, I was never the same, in a good way, I endeavor every day to serve Him and to gve all the glory to Him, for He dies for me and loves me so much more than anyone could ever, and I love God so much more than I could possibly love anyone else. I pray you'll pray that prayer I had prayed, 7-8 years ago.
Thanks,
Clint


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, well said ignition!! The only thing I would say more is, just believing in "God" doesn't make you a "christian" a lot of people believe in "God" but haven't ever accepted Jesus Christ as their personal Savior and committed their life to Him!! 
So Muzzy, I pray that if you haven't already you will say that prayer and completely and totally commit your life to God!! If I've confused you at all feel free to ask me any questions or PM me I'll always do my best to answer any questions you might have!!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

HuntinChic said:


> Wow, well said ignition!! The only thing I would say more is, just believing in "God" doesn't make you a "christian" a lot of people believe in "God" but haven't ever accepted Jesus Christ as their personal Savior and committed their life to Him!!
> So Muzzy, I pray that if you haven't already you will say that prayer and completely and totally commit your life to God!! If I've confused you at all feel free to ask me any questions or PM me I'll always do my best to answer any questions you might have!!


The Devil hisself knows God exists. Is _he_ going to Heaven?

I'd like to post one of my favorite Bible verses here, Luke 23:39-43-

"And one of the malefactors which were hanged railed on him, saying, If thou be the Christ, save thyself and us. But the other answering rebuked him, saying Dost not thou fear God, seeing thou art in the same condemnation? And we indeed justly; for we recieve the due reward of our deeds: but this man hath done nothing amiss. And he said unto Jesus, Lord, Remember me when thou comest into thy kingdom. And Jesus said unto him, Verily I say unto thee, To day shalt thou be with me in paradise."

Such a great passage about how we call all be redeemed. Amen Lord Jesus. Happy Good Friday to all y'all folks.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

That is exactly the point I'm trying to make!! Most people know God exists, but that doesn't mean they will go to heaven, they must honestly Believe that Jesus Christ died to take the punishment for their sins!! 

Every time I hear those verses I thank Jesus even more!! To know that He could have just walked away from it all, and not had to bear all the pain and suffering, but He went through it all just so we could have eternal life with Him!! THANK YOU JESUS!!!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

And a happy third day of Passover to you, too.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow, ignition its great that you took the time to do this!!!! :thumbs_upAnd i agree with the person who said people forget what Easter is about. Some people think its about the Easter bunny.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

HuntinChic said:


> That is exactly the point I'm trying to make!! Most people know God exists, but that doesn't mean they will go to heaven, they must honestly Believe that Jesus Christ died to take the punishment for their sins!!
> 
> Every time I hear those verses I thank Jesus even more!! To know that He could have just walked away from it all, and not had to bear all the pain and suffering, but He went through it all just so we could have eternal life with Him!! THANK YOU JESUS!!!


well said!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

I shouldent have posted in this thread in the first place, everyone has their religious preferences. And I am just not really a religious person, though my Dad is........What I disagree about what you all are saying is this, you say you will go to heaven if you believe in him..... So if a person went through life rapeing and killing lots of people..... as long as on his death bed he "gives" his life to jesus, and beleives jesus died for all of his sins, he will go to heaven?....I know this post will irritate a few people on here, but thats how I feel about it.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ignition right on with this brother.
im a day late but this friday is the best friday of the whole year.
and did u know jesus was crucified on the cross on a wednesday :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I shouldent have posted in this thread in the first place, everyone has their religious preferences. And I am just not really a religious person, though my Dad is........What I disagree about what you all are saying is this, you say you will go to heaven if you believe in him..... So if a person went through life rapeing and killing lots of people..... as long as on his death bed he "gives" his life to jesus, and beleives jesus died for all of his sins, he will go to heaven?....I know this post will irritate a few people on here, but thats how I feel about it.


If you belioeve in Jesus that doesn't mean your going to Heaven, like I said earlier, it's accepting Him as your personal Savior and asking Jesus to come into your heart and that you want to serve Him. Yes, there may be a handfull of those kinds of people that say they are Christians but they don't walk in God and serve Him, and there truly are those kinds of people that truly are Christians but don't walk the walk, if you earnestly and honestly give your life to Jesus and ask Him tinot your heart and your just not saying some simple prayer without meaning it then you should have the conviction ofthe Holy Spirit as a Christian in your life that you should hesitate to do those things of the owrld, sinful things. Most Christians that truly accepted Christ as their savior also would want to do what Jesus/God asks them to do is to serve Him and set an example to other people and witness to them. And those true Christians that truly accepted Jesus and asked Him honestly into theirheart usually serve Him willingly and with a loving heart and give Gopd the glory and persevere to do what God wants them to do in their life, I strive to do what God wants me to do but it doesn't always go the right way especially when Satan tepms me and tries to turn me the other direction, further from God. I try to keep a close walk in my relationship with God and pray that I will walk closer and closer to Him every day, and I and many others pray for you and many to have thias same kind of relationship with God, but the first step to that is to Accept Jesus as your personal savior and ask Him into your heart.
Jesus loves you!!!!!!
Clint


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I shouldent have posted in this thread in the first place, everyone has their religious preferences. And I am just not really a religious person, though my Dad is........What I disagree about what you all are saying is this, you say you will go to heaven if you believe in him..... So if a person went through life rapeing and killing lots of people..... as long as on his death bed he "gives" his life to jesus, and beleives jesus died for all of his sins, he will go to heaven?....I know this post will irritate a few people on here, but thats how I feel about it.


yes but you have to truly believe that he died for your sins and be sincere about asking for forgiveness. i'm sure many people have forgiven you for mean things that you did to them. if you don't forgive people then you go through life holding grudges and thats no way to live life.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with Ignition totally!! If a person makes a honest decision to accept Christ as their personal Savior, it will be automatic for them to want to please God with their lives.

For what you said about those going around raping and killing, I fully believe that God can and will forgive any sin, no matter how bad it is. But the only way for Him to do that is if the person that committed the sin, to have a change of heart and truly ask for complete forgiveness, and accept Christ as their Savior. 

God loved us enough to sacrifice His Son, to take on the punishment for our sin. All we have to do is accept that gift and ask Him for forgiveness. Once you have done that then you can start a personal relationship with God, as ignition was talking about earlier. That relationship will bring you closer and closer to God, and you will find yourself striving to do what is right and trying to please Him with your life. Though its not always going to be easy, you will stumble along the way but you have to get back up and keep going. That is why we have a forgiving God!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

HuntinChic said:


> I agree with Ignition totally!! If a person makes a honest decision to accept Christ as their personal Savior, it will be automatic for them to want to please God with their lives.
> 
> For what you said about those going around raping and killing, I fully believe that God can and will forgive any sin, no matter how bad it is. But the only way for Him to do that is if the person that committed the sin, to have a change of heart and truly ask for complete forgiveness, and accept Christ as their Savior.
> 
> God loved us enough to sacrifice His Son, to take on the punishment for our sin. All we have to do is accept that gift and ask Him for forgiveness. Once you have done that then you can start a personal relationship with God, as ignition was talking about earlier. That relationship will bring you closer and closer to God, and you will find yourself striving to do what is right and trying to please Him with your life. Though its not always going to be easy, you will stumble along the way but you have to get back up and keep going. That is why we have a forgiving God!!


Amen to that! And to you that said great job to me, thanks but I couldn't have said that without God's influence in my life and the Holy Sprit speaking through me, to God be the glory, i don't want any of the glory, it's all God's to have! "Humble yourselves therfore under the mighty hand of God that you may see your great deed (works) and praise the Father in Heaven."


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

So true.... TO GOD BE THE GLORY!! All praise goes to Him!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

HuntinChic said:


> So true.... TO GOD BE THE GLORY!! All praise goes to Him!


agreed. quotes from "how deep the father's love for us" that i find fitting: 

"I will not boast in anything. 
no gifts, no power, no wisdom. 
but i will boast in Jesus Christ. his death and resurrection"


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

The Home school choir I sing in is performing that song in two weeks, every time I sing it I get goose bumps!! I LOVE THE SONG!!!!!!!!Thank you Jesus!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> agreed. quotes from "how deep the father's love for us" that i find fitting:
> 
> "I will not boast in anything.
> no gifts, no power, no wisdom.
> but i will boast in Jesus Christ. his death and resurrection"


We singthat song in church alot but this easter sunday we sand a bunch of the usual easter hymns and the church choir and our pastors sang a few songs themselves, it was also a great sermon and i think one kid got saved that morning!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

here's some more stuff about easter from yesterday's sportsmen's devotional!

It's Easter--the truest evidence of God's love for us that ever was or could be. I can hardly imagine the scene: a violent earthquake, an angel appearing, the stone being rolled away, and being told to not be afraid. 

Don't be afraid...Yeah, uh huh...right. I would have been afraid. Look at the tough guy Roman guards (the Delta Force of their day)--they became like dead men! 

But, amazingly, these two women didn't faint or collapse in fear, as the guards. They listened to the first post-crucifixion testimony given of Jesus' resurrection. They were told to go tell the disciples. The disciples were told to go tell the world. We've been told to share the good news. Jesus has risen; Jesus has risen indeed! Praise God, He has risen! Because Jesus rose from the grave, we can have the hope of rising from the "grave" of our sins. We can have eternal life, and we can know that we will spend that eternity in heaven with Jesus. Only believe! 

Now, how many times have you heard someone say that they don't believe that a loving God would condemn anyone to an eternity in hell? Well, guess what; they're right! God doesn't condemn us. We do that to ourselves by our choice of unbelief.

Through Jesus' death, burial, and resurrection, God has provided the way for us to avoid hell. Just as we would do anything to prevent our own children from experiencing pain, God went so far to prevent our winding up in hell as to send His only Son to die for us. Would I ask my son to die for me? No! Would I send my son to die for you? I don't think so! But God didn't hold anything back--He gave the ultimate sacrifice of His only Son so that we could be saved and be with Him forever. He truly is a loving God! He offered us both forgiveness and hope on the first Easter morning. But, as Jesus was given a choice to be obedient unto death, He has given us the choice to believe or not. Choose to believe. Thank you, Father! 
(Cliff S)

Action Point
Believe in Jesus--today. Accept His gift of salvation. Pray and ask Jesus to come into your heart and to forgive you of your sins. Be assured of His gift of eternal life!

If you prayed that prayer today, seek out other believers, and find a Bible--teaching church where you can grow in your faith and in God's love. Let us know here at Sportsmen's Devotional so that we can rejoice with you and pray for you.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hey ignition right on brother:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
i had a great easter i hope everybody did 2.
and all i want to say is thank you jesus for being crucified on the cross so that we (the people) can have all of are many sins forgiven.
come on guys who would carry the cross down the streets, with a thorn headband, being wiped, have there hands and feet nailed through, and having to endure all that pain, just so we can have or sins forgivin. so like i said thank you jesus


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> hey ignition right on brother:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> i had a great easter i hope everybody did 2.
> and all i want to say is thank you jesus for being crucified on the cross so that we (the people) can have all of are many sins forgiven.
> come on guys who would carry the cross down the streets, with a thorn headband, being wiped, have there hands and feet nailed through, and having to endure all that pain, just so we can have or sins forgivin. so like i said thank you jesus


exactly!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm glad to see that there are so may Christians on here and I'm one of them too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm glad to see that there are so may Christians on here and I'm one of them too!!!!!!!!!!!


Same here.


----------

